# brined and smoked yellow fin (Ahi) tuna



## Fueling Around (Dec 6, 2020)

A few weeks ago 

 thirdeye
 posted a great thread on smoked Steelhead Trout
As many threads it wiggled a bit and tuna got in the discussion of applicable fish.

Here's my try at tuna.






I made a dry brine similar to 

 thirdeye
 of 1/3 salt and 2/3 sugar.
I used 1/3 pickling salt, 1/3 table sugar, and 1/3 erythritol.
Tried erythitol on a whim to try and cut the carbs.
Generously rubbed and wrapped for a 14 hour rest in the cooler.






Spritz with olive oil and ready for the kettle with a smoke tube.
This when all hell broke loose.





I  intended to cold smoke a few hours in the kettle with a smoke tube and then finish off off in my Big Chief.
_edit:  Used a 50/50 pellet blend of cherry and maple_
10 minutes into the pre-heat of Big Chief and the ground fault trips.
I didn't get the cold smoke photo from the kettle as I scrambled to get a charcoal chimney lit.
Charcoal in the kettle to finish off the process.
I managed to control temps from 180-190°





About 145° IT







Very firm texture.  Very little weight loss by controlling the heat
Rave reviews from the guinea pig coffee club for flavor, salt, and sweet ratio.
Oddly, 2 thought it was pork.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2020)

Interesting. Looks good and not knowing, I could believe it is Pork. I just had some Yellow Fin Poke. I love it Raw...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Dec 7, 2020)

That's awesome!

I almost exclusively use erythritol these days to avoid sugar carbs.   Best place to get it is on the Vitacost site they have a 3 pound bag for $13 something and sometimes its discounted.  Best deal around.
If i could get my hands on ahi tuna that wasn't an arm and a leg I would give it a try myself :)


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice job.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks
I really liked using a parchment paper square being a steak cut, too.

My wife is added sugars sensitive and I've been trying some other substitutes with limited success.
Read about erythritol being a better substitute as it is very close in bulk (volume) and can handle heat.

I get my tuna from warehouse store freezer for about $7 per #

This morning at coffee club we were the guinea pigs to sample a fresh bear sausage.  This is the third round as he tries to develop a seasoning package that stands up to the gamy flavor of bear.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 7, 2020)

You got some nice looking color on that.  With the thickness I could see longer cure times than I use on steelhead or salmon.  How was the saltiness?


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 7, 2020)

I forgot to mention in op I used a 50/50 pellet blend of cherry and maple.
This time of the year, I can keep the kettle temp around 50° using just the smoke tube.


thirdeye said:


> ...  How was the saltiness?


Thanks
I just sprinkled on a generous portion of the brine mix.  I didn't bed it as you did on the steel head.
I thought the salt level was perfect and the sweet balance was spot on.

My buddy that fed us the bear sausage this morning usually likes cured foods saltier and sweeter than me.
He though the level was perfect and is going to do the exact same for his.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 15, 2021)

Late catching up on etiquette 

Thanks for the likes 

 luvcatchingbass


 kit s


 TuckersBarbeque


 tallbm


 Johnny Ray


 dernektambura


Thanks for the positive replies 

 chef jimmyj


 flatbroke


 thirdeye


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks great! I'm not much into raw tuna. So this fits my bill nicely. With sushi or poke. I prefer a quick sear.


----------

